# JJ Redick or Adam Morrison



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

*JJ Redick of Adam Morrison*

who will be better in the nba?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: JJ Redick of Adam Morrison*

How tall is JJ?

Hes like 6'1 right?


Well, I think JJ will be a great roleplayer for a team like the Cavs.

They need a shooter and JJ would fill that void.


Adam I think his game is not really suited for the NBA.


Hes really not that good.

Look beyond the stats and tell me that he could be a superstar in the NBA.


I just don't see it.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

the funny thing is theres a million posts about jj and morrison but neither is gonna be a star in the nba.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

It all depends on whether they can create their own shots in the NBA. If they can do that, they'll be very good players. If not, they'll be role players. I think Morrison is the more likely one to be able to create his own shot. He's bigger, taller, stronger and I think he's got longer arms too. Also, I don't know about Reddick as I don't watch alot of ACC basketball, but Morrison's got a mean streak.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I think it matters also to what team they are on. If they are drafted by a team that cannot or will not play to their strengths they won't be as good as the player who has that working for them. All things equal and using that strategy I would say JJ will be "better" but not by a landslide. I haven't really seen Morrison play as much as I've seen Redick. And I'm a little biased towards Redick anyway. Personally see them both playing at the same level, most likely off the bench for couple of years.


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat (Feb 28, 2005)

To you people that don't think Redick and Morrison won't be stars: 

Do you think Rudy Gay will?

Because Rudy Gay right now is nowhere near as good as Ray Allen, Donyell Marshall, Richard Hamilton, and Caron Butler all were at UConn. Ray Allen is the only real "star" of that group- Hamilton is a solid player.

Rudy Gay disappears a lot on the court, and hasn't shown me anything extraordinary....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: JJ Redick of Adam Morrison*



SunsFan57 said:


> How tall is JJ?
> 
> Hes like 6'1 right?
> 
> ...


JJ's listed at 6'4"


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> It all depends on whether they can create their own shots in the NBA. If they can do that, they'll be very good players. If not, they'll be role players. I think Morrison is the more likely one to be able to create his own shot. He's bigger, taller, stronger and I think he's got longer arms too. Also, I don't know about Reddick as I don't watch alot of ACC basketball, but Morrison's got a mean streak.


I'd say they both have attitude.

Morrison does have a mean streak, a very mean streak.

For Redick, it's more of a cockiness or swagger...sort of similar to Reggie Miller.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its very rare for spot up shooters to become stars, only a few exceptions have broken that mold. Morrison has probably has the most complete offensive arsenal I have seen from a college player coming to the league in a while. If I were to place my bets on anyone of the two being a star I will go with Adam.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The orginal question isn't who is going to be star, but who is going to be better in the NBA. In my opinion it is hard to answer this question becuase for both it depends on the situation they are put in. However, if I was forced to choose right now I would choose Morrison due to him being able to do more for his team; however, this opinion is independent of the situation both are put in. If Redick goes to a team with a dominant low post or wing player I can easily see him having the better career. The fact is neither are the type of players you build your franchise around nor should they be your go-to-guy on offense, so it really depends on what situation they are put in and who they play with.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Morrison just because of his height and overall game.

Morrison reminds me of Dirk Nowitzki, cept a tadbit more agile but not as good on the boards. Their offensive games can be endless...I actually think Morrison could be a #1 option in the NBA.

As for Redick, I think he'll be more suited to be a #3 scorer, someone who can provide tons of points off the bench. Or he can be like a Michael Redd/ Rip Hamilton type...


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

I think Reddick will be a better pro if he gets drafted by the suns (see: Quentin Richardson playing on the suns). Otherwise adam is going to be a better pro.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ralaw said:


> The orginal question isn't who is going to be star, but who is going to be better in the NBA. In my opinion it is hard to answer this question becuase for both it depends on the situation they are put in. However, if I was forced to choose right now I would choose Morrison due to him being able to do more for his team; however, this opinion is independent of the situation both are put in. If Redick goes to a team with a dominant low post or wing player I can easily see him having the better career. The fact is neither are the type of players you build your franchise around nor should they be your go-to-guy on offense, so it really depends on what situation they are put in and who they play with.


You do have a point, if Reddick happens to be paired with one of the top five pg's in the league then he could be very productive NBa player, the same can also be said about Morrison too. 
But then again I just realized Kyle Korver is playing with AI


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> You do have a point, if Reddick happens to be paired with one of the top five pg's in the league then he could be very productive NBa player, the same can also be said about Morrison too.
> But then again I just realized Kyle Korver is playing with AI


You will never learn!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ralaw said:


> You will never learn!


LOL you dont see me complaining about Morrison's game, and thats cause I see him being a legit pro


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Morrison just because of his height and overall game.
> 
> Morrison reminds me of Dirk Nowitzki, cept a tadbit more agile but not as good on the boards. Their offensive games can be endless...I actually think Morrison could be a #1 option in the NBA.


Yep, this is the comparison that I have been using from the beginning with Morrison. He's quite a bit shorter, but they go about things in a very similar manner as far as creating perimeter offense.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Yep, this is the comparison that I have been using from the beginning with Morrison. He's quite a bit shorter, but they go about things in a very similar manner as far as creating perimeter offense.



Yeah, I'd go along with that...but keeping in mind the height difference.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Donyell was a very highly regarded draft prospect. I still remember many people thinking he was the 2nd best college player at the time (behind Big Dog of course who was I think the unanimous NPOY). Guy was a stud at UCONN. What did he average something like 25-10-3? Can't remember off the top of my head. Could shoot the three and solid defender. Guy was a tweener though. He was skin and bones back then. What did he weigh 218? But there was a lot of talk after he was selected by the TWolves that he would be their best draft pick they ever had which was kind of high praise considering they grabbed Laettner in 92' and Isaiah Rider the year before and both were studs during their rookie years. At least the TWolves got Googs by trading Donyell.

If Donyell was in this year's draft he would probably be the #1 pick. He was a better prospect than Bosh who ironically was very comparable to Donyell when both were college prospects.

It's quite sad to see how Donyell has developed but he has had an effective NBA career. Much better than Joe Smith.

Comparing Gay to Pippen is very optimistic. For some retarded reason he reminds me of Augmon. Hill was the closest prospect to Pippen I have ever seen. Great defender, all-around player, athletic, and questionable shooting ability.



UVM Hoop Cat said:


> Because Rudy Gay right now is nowhere near as good as Ray Allen, Donyell Marshall, Richard Hamilton, and Caron Butler all were at UConn. Ray Allen is the only real "star" of that group- Hamilton is a solid player.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

I think Morrision will be. Redick will be at best a Kyle Korver.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

mr hoopster said:


> I think Morrision will be. Redick will be at best a Kyle Korver.



Blasphemy. 

JJ will be 5x the player Kyle Korver is today. JJ has a much more developed game than Kyle did when he entered the NBA, and has improved his athleticism immensly over the past few years.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

Duck34234 said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> JJ will be 5x the player Kyle Korver is today. JJ has a much more developed game than Kyle did when he entered the NBA, and has improved his athleticism immensly over the past few years.


How can you improve athleticism? It seems more reasonable to say he improved his game fundamentally not really athletically. I dunno about the comparison because if Korver were in this draft he would probably be mid to late first round depending on how horrible this years draft is.


----------



## HeatUK (Mar 1, 2006)

JJ, because whenever I watch Morrison he has been average


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

You didn't finish your comparison.

But if you say Bird... :curse:. 



mr hoopster said:


> I think Morrision will be.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Morrison reminds me of Tom Chambers. A nice athlete who can shoot and has a decent basketball I.Q. But nowhere near Larry Bird, or even Dirk Nowitzki potential.. those are EVERY YEAR all-stars, and possible hall of famers (well DEFINITE for Bird of course). Morrison is not that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

If Morrison has Dirk potential there shouldn't even be a question where he should go in the draft.

This year's draft looks really weak. 

The Tom Chambers comparison is not bad. I haven't seen a lot of Chambers footage but he could jump and was an excellent finisher on the fast break. Terrific range for a guy his size especially for that era. I don't think Morrison will be as lethal of a scorer as Chambers was in his prime. 

I think Morrison will be a good complementary player. A guy who should have a long career and put up 16-17 ppg in his prime. Something like Sean Elliot. 




LOYALTY said:


> Morrison reminds me of Tom Chambers. A nice athlete who can shoot and has a decent basketball I.Q. But nowhere near Larry Bird, or even Dirk Nowitzki potential.. those are EVERY YEAR all-stars, and possible hall of famers (well DEFINITE for Bird of course). Morrison is not that.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Morrison is the best offensive player to come out of college in years.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

With all things being as they are, I would take Morrison because of his height. If JJ was just as tall I would take JJ.


Tom Chambers? Have you seen the infamous Tom Chambers dunk from the elbow with his knees at the guys head as he sores in for a two handed jam. That dunk is all-time!!! Morrison is not as athletic as Tom Chambers. 


I see Morrsion being a good role player with good scoring average 16-20 ppg would be ideal.


If any of those guys were paired with Steve Nash they would be considered good. Steve Nash makes Raja Bell look like an all-star.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The dunk by Tom Chambers is called the Torture Chambers.

Here is a pic of him with head at the rim

http://dbecoll.tripod.com/jpg/TomChambersDunk.jpg


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you think Morrison will score more than Melo did in his rookie year?



shookem said:


> Morrison is the best offensive player to come out of college in years.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Gilgamesh said:


> Do you think Morrison will score more than Melo did in his rookie year?


Morrison in his entire career won't score more than Melo did in his rookie year.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Gilgamesh said:


> Do you think Morrison will score more than Melo did in his rookie year?


He may if he goes to the Trailblazers, Raptors or Bobcats.

But 21 ppg is tough to top.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

shookem said:


> He may if he goes to the Trailblazers, Raptors or Bobcats.
> 
> But 21 ppg is tough to top.


Which goes to show you that he's not the best player to come out of college in years, unless you have some magical cutoff date at the year 2003.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> Which goes to show you that he's not the best player to come out of college in years, unless you have some magical cutoff date at the year 2003.


Who said he was the best college player ever?

I said he was the best offensive player in years.

Big diff, read carefully.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

shookem said:


> Who said he was the best college player ever?
> 
> I said he was the best offensive player in years.
> 
> ...


Again, he's not even that. The implication is that he'll come out of college and do that in the pros (which he won't). 

He will not be scoring 20 ppg next year in the NBA.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

still, morrison is very adept at scoring, not just spot up shooting. the ability to create your own shot in the NBA is so vital, and thats something that truly seperates morrison and reddick right now. in the right situation I could see morrison as a 15-16 ppg player next season, which may not be "outstanding" in correlation to where hes predicted to be drafted, but still is a nice addition to any rebuilding team nonetheless.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Again, he's not even that. The implication is that he'll come out of college and do that in the pros (which he won't).
> 
> He will not be scoring 20 ppg next year in the NBA.


I read all your predictions from last year around draft time and you were wrong on everyone of them....I'm glad to see that your going to be wrong again...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I read all your predictions from last year around draft time and you were wrong on everyone of them....I'm glad to see that your going to be wrong again...


Link please? :boohoo:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I read all your predictions from last year around draft time and you were wrong on everyone of them....I'm glad to see that your going to be wrong again...



whoa,thats rather harsh, i think my man is one of the better one's at predicting talent,especially highschoolers. as for morrison i think he could be a 20ppg scorer because i think he'll shoot a high percentage because of his improved long range and his outstanding mid-range game. here's where the stark reality comes in. there arent too many young guys that come in and are allowed the 20-25 shots a game to actually be that high scorer. if he goes to an orlando,toronto,seattle(hopefully) he isnt going to be that first option for some time,maybe never. could he score 20ppg, sure, a lot of guys could, will he, not likely for awhile.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Morrison will score thats for sure, now will he be giving enough shots to become a 20 ppg scorer in the big leagues is debatable. Not too many teams are willing to give that responsibility to a rookie, but Morrison just has so many methods of scoring that its going to be hard to ignore


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone think that there is a possibility of Redick dropping to the Lakers in the draft? I don't know if it is but if he did it would definitely help his career a bunch. The Lakers are in a somewhat big need of a consistent outside shot.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Anyone think that there is a possibility of Redick dropping to the Lakers in the draft? I don't know if it is but if he did it would definitely help his career a bunch. The Lakers are in a somewhat big need of a consistent outside shot.


i think more likely he'll land in orlando or houston because those teams have the strong interior to open things up for a redick. i doubt he would end up in la la land.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

rainman said:


> i think more likely he'll land in orlando or houston because those teams have the strong interior to open things up for a redick. i doubt he would end up in la la land.


That's where the improvement of Bynum, along with Odom and Bryant come in. Bryant definitely sees just as much attention from the defense as someone like Shaq or something. All he'd need to do is drive and kick it out to Redick. Odom could just pass it out of the post to Redick. Bynum in a few years could do the same as Odom.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> Again, he's not even that. The implication is that he'll come out of college and do that in the pros (which he won't).
> 
> He will not be scoring 20 ppg next year in the NBA.


I don't imply, you infer. 

20 ppg is a lot from a rookie, he could still be very sucessful without averages 20 ppg in his rookie season.

Besides, anyone can say a rookie won't average 20 ppg, they probably won't, that's one of the safest bets in the NBA. Oooooo, the deep powers of prediction at play.


----------

